# Chose G0715P over G0771



## dyfhid (Jun 4, 2015)

Thanks, I am looking to get a 715P myself, hopefully before year end, nice to hear of your experience with it.


----------



## RustyHacksaw (Dec 10, 2014)

That saw looks great. Thanks for the review. Report back after a few projects and let us know your thoughts.


----------



## paxorion (Oct 19, 2012)

I think many (including myself) will be curious to hear about any blade shift issues.


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

Congrats - I hear they are good equipment


----------



## Chaplainrandy (Feb 17, 2015)

Thank you for this review. I have one on the way, although, wont be here to late july. I am going to rewire for the 110, and I might have a couple questions.
thanks again


----------



## Chubbz (Dec 30, 2014)

Just checking to see what the verdict was for the G0715P leaning towards buying one myself, but the blade alignment issue has me nervous. Your input is much appreciated !


----------

